# [amd64 - testing] conflit entre openrc et systemd ?

## Skwal

Bonjour,

Je viens de fair une installation toute fraîche de Gentoo, basée sur le profile 17 plasma/systemd et la branche testing de Gentoo, argrémentée d'un noyau 5.1.11.

Malheureusement à peine l'interface graphique installée je n'ai pas pû continuer l'installation car dès que je veux mettre à jour le système (ou installer certains paquets) via "emerge --update --deep --newuse -av @world

" je me retrouve avec ce message:

```
[blocks B      ] sys-apps/sysvinit ("sys-apps/sysvinit" is blocking sys-apps/systemd-242-r3)

Total: 9 packages (5 upgrades, 2 new, 2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 12 943 KiB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-apps/sysvinit-2.95:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r6[selinux?] (>=sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r6) required by (sys-apps/openrc-0.41.2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)
```

J'ai certes fait des recherches mais pour l'instant rien qui ne puisse m'orienter, je ne suis même pas sûr de comprendre vraiment le problème.

Pourriez-vous, s'il vous plaît, m'aider à le comprendre si ce n'est pas le cas et éventuellement m'aider à le résoudre ?

Je vous remercie.

Cordialement, Skwal.[/url]

----------

## El_Goretto

Grosso modo, pour résumer le système "init" par défaut sous Gentoo est OpenRC (c'est du bon, mangez-en, c'est ce que tu as). Mais est disponible aussi systemd (tous les goûts sont dans la nature). C'est ce que tu souhaites installer, d'après portage.

Mais passez de l'un à l'autre n'est pas trivial, je t'invite à regarder la doc correspondante  :Wink: 

----------

## pti-rem

Je ne comprends pas comment Skwal puisse se trouver avec ce genre "d'ennui" en ayant choisi un profil « plasma/systemd » pour une primo-installation ??

Je pensais fermement que le choix d'un profil systemd pour une installation envoyait tout de suite openrc aux oubliettes.

Là, je veux bien que l'on m'explique...

Merci

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Mais passer de l'un à l'autre n'est pas trivial

 

en effet, selon la formule consacrée.

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> je t'invite à regarder la doc correspondante 

 

Donner un lien ne mange pas de pain.

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Systemd

chercher « When replacing OpenRC with systemd » ; pour moi c'est indigeste.Last edited by pti-rem on Sat Jun 22, 2019 1:36 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## sebB

 *Quote:*   

> Là, je veux bien que l'on m'explique... 

 

Il a peut-être pas téléchargé le stage3 systemd, et a changé de profil par la suite.

Par contre ce serait bien que tu poste l'intégralité de ton emerge -uDNvp @world

----------

## pti-rem

 *sebB wrote:*   

> Par contre ce serait bien que tu poste l'intégralité de ton emerge -uDNvp @world
> 
> 

 

Skwal, pour ne pas entretenir un quiproquo éventuel : c'est à toi que c'est demandé.

@sebB : okay pour cette hypothèse ; ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas fait une install : j'ai un peu oublié. (zéro install systemd aussi)

une goutte de nitro et me voilà Guru ! unexpected but nice  :Smile: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

Tant que tu es y, mets nous aussi le résultat de 

```
emerge --info
```

----------

## Skwal

Bonjour !

Désolé pour le temps de réponse... J'ai pris un peu de temps pour moi et pour recommencer une installation ( toujours basée sur systemd et plasma), ce qui ne m'empêche pas de cumuler les problèmes, c'est sûrement parce que je veux aller trop vite, trop bien et qu'au final je ne fait ni l'un ni l'autre...

A mon avis l'origine de mes problèmes précédents c'est que j'ai tout simplement mélangé openrc et systemd. Je suis habitué des installations "prêtes à l'emploi" et que maintenant c'est tout autre... Je suis encore bien loin de tout comprendre mais je suis déjà content d'avoir une installation "utilisable".   :Mr. Green: 

Je pensais que le profil systemd/kde ( [9]   default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop/plasma/systemd (stable) ) s'occuperait de tout paramètrer à ma place mais il m'a fallu mettre les mains dans le cambouis.

Une autre source d'origine de mes problèmes est que, dans le TROP bien, j'ai appliqué  ce tutoriel pour une configuration ssd qui semble me poser problème, surtout que je dois effectuer ces commandes à chaque redémarrage:

```

sudo rsync -arq /usr/src_copie/* /usr/src/

sudo rsync -arq /usr/portage_copie/* /usr/portage/

```

Je vous poste le retour des commandes que vous m'avez demandé, même si l'installation est similaire mais moins "imparfaite".

emerge --info 

```
Portage 2.3.66 (python 3.6.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop/plasma/systemd, gcc-8.3.0, glibc-2.29-r2, 4.19.52-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.19.52-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-6400T_CPU_@_2.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:     8083992 total,    810204 free

KiB Swap:    9437180 total,   9412340 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Mon, 24 Jun 2019 13:00:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 91830d78d6f352ee1450263b6466fda5f7c8003c

sh bash 4.4_p23-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.31.1 p7) 2.31.1

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p23-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.28.2-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.15::gentoo, 3.6.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.14.3::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.31.1-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            8.3.0-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.0::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.14-r1::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.29-r2::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=skylake -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=skylake -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS=" --quiet-build=y"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS=""

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ https://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi activities alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kipi kwallet lcms ldap libnotify libtirpc mad mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds python qml qt5 readline sdl seccomp semantic-desktop spell ssl startup-notification svg systemd tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis widgets wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" L10N="fr" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-2" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

 emerge -uDNvp @world

```
[ebuild     UD ] sys-boot/grub-2.02-r3:2/2.02-r3::gentoo [2.02-r4:2/2.02-r4::gentoo] USE="fonts nls sdl themes truetype -debug -device-mapper -doc -efiemu -libzfs -mount -multislot -static (-test)" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64 pc -coreboot -efi-32 -emu -ieee1275 -loongson -multiboot -qemu -qemu-mips -uboot -xen -xen-32" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 downgrade), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

 * IMPORTANT: 10 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

```

Je suis conscient que je devrais être quand même un peu plus débrouillard que ça, surtout après presque 20 ans de Linux (environ 13 ans sous Debian) mais j'avoue que je suis largué et que c'est pas vraiment évident de tout comprendre... Par contre quel plaisir d'avoir l'impression d'avoir le "contrôle".

A préciser que je n'ai pas créé de variable USE dans le make.conf car je pensais que le profil s'en occuperait (parfaitement?).

Je vous remercie pour votre intérêt et votre patience !

Cordialement, Skwal.[/url]

----------

## pti-rem

Bonjour Skwal,

J'ai vu que le tuto SSD que tu évoques date de 2014 et qu'il est sans commentaire aucun alors je ne l'ai pas lu ; pas encore.

édit : en commençant la lecture, je vois que ce n'est pas sérieux : /home avec un pass number à 1 (voir fstab) ; ce n'est qu'une grosse coquille mais techniquement c'est mauvais.

Si j'avais un simple conseil à te donner, ce serait que tu lises au fur et à mesure les news qui arrivent.

```
eselect news list

eselect news read 1
```

Libres salutationsLast edited by pti-rem on Tue Jun 25, 2019 11:37 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Skwal

Bonjour pti-rem !

Merci pour ton conseil, malheureusement après un "eselect news read" j'ai eu le droit à ce message:

```
2015-02-01-use-libav

!!! Warning: News item "2015-02-01-use-libav" no longer exists

2015-04-16-ffmpeg-default

!!! Warning: News item "2015-04-16-ffmpeg-default" no longer exists

2015-08-13-openssh-weak-keys

!!! Warning: News item "2015-08-13-openssh-weak-keys" no longer exists

2015-10-22-gcc-5-new-c++11-abi

!!! Warning: News item "2015-10-22-gcc-5-new-c++11-abi" no longer exists

2016-06-23-l10n-use_expand

!!! Warning: News item "2016-06-23-l10n-use_expand" no longer exists

2016-08-11-grub2_multislot_default

!!! Warning: News item "2016-08-11-grub2_multislot_default" no longer exists

2017-10-10-perl-5_26-update

!!! Warning: News item "2017-10-10-perl-5_26-update" no longer exists

2018-08-07-openssh-ldap-migration

!!! Warning: News item "2018-08-07-openssh-ldap-migration" no longer exists

2019-05-23-accept_license

!!! Warning: News item "2019-05-23-accept_license" no longer exists

2019-06-05-amd64-17-1-profiles-are-now-stable

!!! Warning: News item "2019-06-05-amd64-17-1-profiles-are-now-stable" no longer exists
```

Il semblerait que les news n'aient plus de raison d'exister ? Bizarre... en retapant la commande j'ai le droit à:  No news is good news.

J'ai recompiler le systeme cette nuit via un "emerge -e @world". Ca à peut-être rendu les news obsolètes non ?

----------

## pti-rem

Je ne connais pas ce cas de figure ; j'ai toujours eu quelques news à lire après une installation ; et régulièrement d'autres après.

C'est pas bon pour toi de perdre la possibilité de les lire. Car même lue, une news reste lisible et demeure dans la liste si on ne l'efface pas.

Que dit :

```
eselect news list
```

Je ne sais pas diagnostiquer ce problème relatif aux news.

Et puis, il faut ouvrir d'autres sujets ; c'est préférable.

Tu en a fini avec OpenRC  :Smile: Last edited by pti-rem on Tue Jun 25, 2019 12:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Ce sont des vieilles news, dont la référence existe mais qui ont été supprimées (voyez leur date  :Wink: )

----------

## pti-rem

Effectivement !

Merci

```
n73sm ~ # eselect news read 1

2009-04-18-java-config-wrapper-0.16

!!! Warning: News item "2009-04-18-java-config-wrapper-0.16" no longer exists

n73sm ~ #
```

Dans mon système, la news 2019-06-05-amd64-17-1-profiles-are-now-stable est encore lisible.

Donc je me suis trompé Skwal : les news ne sont pas indéfiniment lisibles.

----------

## Skwal

Bonjour xaviermiller, re pti-rem,

 *Quote:*   

> Ce sont des vieilles news, dont la référence existe mais qui ont été supprimées (voyez leur date )

 

Dans ces cas là, faut-il les prendre systématiquement en compte ?

 *Quote:*   

> Je ne sais pas diagnostiquer ce problème relatif aux news. 
> 
> Et puis, il faut ouvrir d'autres sujets ; c'est préférable. 
> 
> Tu en a fini avec OpenRC 

 

Je vais fermer le sujet et vais en recréer un dans peu de temps car je ne suis pas certain d'en avoir fini avec OpenRC (ou l'installation Gentoo), surtout qu'avant Gentoo je n'étais même pas conscient de systemd/openrc... mais je me sens bien parti !

Merci à vous !   :Mr. Green:   :Wink: 

PS: Gentoo, nouveau jouet Linux qui me change ma perception de Linux !   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## pti-rem

Skwal, je pense que ce lien peut t'aider à comprendre :

https://www.gentoo.org/support/news-items/

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ce sont des vieilles news, dont la référence existe mais qui ont été supprimées (voyez leur date ) 
> 
> Dans ces cas là, faut-il les prendre systématiquement en compte ?

 

Ce sont les nouvelles news qui arrivent et que l'on peut lire avec "eselect news read new" par exemple qui sont à considérer et voire à prendre en compte, suivant ce qui y est expliqué.

Les vieilles news ne laissent que leurs références et à priori il n'y a pas grand chose à faire avec.

« No news is good news. »

 *Quote:*   

> Je vais fermer le sujet

 

Te sens pas obligé surtout.

Je voulais juste dire que c'est parfois dommage de diverger dans un même sujet.

On peut ouvrir autant de sujets que l'on veut.

Bon amusement  :Wink: 

----------

## Skwal

Bonjour !

 *Quote:*   

> Te sens pas obligé surtout. 
> 
> Je voulais juste dire que c'est parfois dommage de diverger dans un même sujet. 
> 
> 

 

Tout à fait d'accord, c'est pour ça que je ferme ce sujet, rien de mieux qu'un sujet structuré pour le référencement sur le web.   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> On peut ouvrir autant de sujets que l'on veut. 

 

Ben justement, je préfère maintenant créer des sujets pertinents plutôt que d'en ouvrir d'autres assez peu structurés.   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> Bon amusement 

 

Merci, j'en dors plus trop la nuit tellement ça m'obsède d'avoir une Gentoo au top ! Une Gentoo ça se mérite apparement !   :Mr. Green: 

Encore merci !  :Wink: 

----------

